# Various News Stories about Conversions



## slurryguy (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been having fun searching YouTube for various things. There are several clips from Local News reports of various conversion projects I keep running across.

I thought I'd start one thread that can get updated showing all the different ones people might happen to find.

Here is the latest one I discovered today:

Under $1000 Conversion on a 1988 Mazda B2200 Pickup by Bud Wren in Campbell's Island Illinois
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKOl3dfgE-M


----------

